# Idle issue under water



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a 2010 brute and was wondering how to get my brute to idle under water without my hand on throttle. Suggestions. Simply turn idle up? It is fuel injected.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

It honestly should idle without adjusting anything (my renegade and 08 brute both idle fine even if the exhaust is under water), but if you feel it needs to be idled higher then the easiest way in my opinion would be to clock the throttle position sensor just a couple degrees.

*just be sure that you have everything sealed and dielectric grease where it's needed

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

None of my brutes have ever idled under water. The 05, two 08, and the 12 I just snorkeled. Along with everyone we ride with. They just don't have the compression to idle under water. I tried turning the idle up but you run into belt problems. It will screech your belt because its trying to engage it because of the higher rpm

IMO get a swamp series with a stack and u can idle under water for a minute or so before it dies. They aren't completely water tight...

I had gold primary red secondary so the engagement was high. I just made sure to have my thumb on the throttle a little if I had to stop when the exhaust was under water. It would not spin the tires but it won't die. 

Now my can am...idles under water like a beast!!!

The grizzly does also, along with many others. 

For some reason my Honda 500 doesn't idle under water either 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm running 28" vamps with stock clutching. Change it? If so what to? That way I could bump the idle up and not engage the clutch. Can I change the throttle position sensor clocking myself or does the dealer have to? Or do I just adjust cable per service manual?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^i never thought about compression being an issue....my blue brute is at 11.5:1 so maybe that is why I never had probs with it. My 05 isn't ridden in the water ever so I dont know about it... It just has snorks for insurance in some of the deep mud.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Onethej said:


> I'm running 28" vamps with stock clutching. Change it? If so what to? That way I could bump the idle up and not engage the clutch. Can I change the throttle position sensor clocking myself or does the dealer have to? Or do I just adjust cable per service manual?


I'm not an expert on clutching honestly. I just know what to run for 29.5 and up. But I'm sure someone else can tell you what's better. 

Honestly I tried all of the stuff. I tried idle up and all. There is no real solution aside from swamp series with a snorkel or a high compression motor. Or do like I did for years which is just hold your thumb on the throttle a tiny bit!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm afraid to take my thumb off the throttle under water lol. Dont trust the motor enough to stay running at idle underwater. I'm sure it's because the stock motors dont have enough compression to over come the added back pressure from being submerged.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

If you can make a short snorkel for it then put heat wrap on it works great. Just make it high enough to clear the rack.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

brutes and hondas do not like to run under water i can attest to that the honda has big gun exaust which is LOUD but with the snorkel on there gets alot deeper sounding and manageable, i like my machines loud but i think the exhaust snork for the brute is a little TOO MUCH and trust me noone your riding with will want too be behind you (not that they have much choice with a brute :rockn: lol) just turn your idle up a bit to keep her running and try to keep her moving and hope not have to put er in reverse lol


----------

